# T Top Instal Guy



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a reputable guy (can be private or a local business) who will install a T Top on a 22' Pro Sport CC for a decent price. Needs to be a quality install that will last. 

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

We can install it for you at Livingston marine 850 375 0434


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Be more specific Jake....... Does the top need to be built....or do you have one of those Chinese alum T-Top kits?


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

X-Shark said:


> Be more specific Jake....... Does the top need to be built....or do you have one of those Chinese alum T-Top kits?


Good point. Yes, it needs to be built. I understand it may not be all that cheap, but I want it done right and at a reasonable price. Also, I don't want my boat out of service for a month+; it needs to be completed by an efficient mechanic/shop. It will be a canvas top with 4-6 rocket launchers; nothing sexy, but it needs to be solid. I've been looking at Blue Coral down in Pensacola, but I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ttop builder*

Give us a call at 850 554 6172. We build all of the ttops with canvas and some of the hard tops you see at Harborview Marine on the new Nautic Star Boats!
$2400. for anodized and $3000. for the toughest powder coated finish in the industry!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ttop picture*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take it to breeze. Great price for a complete T top.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I just had some work done at Emerald coast fabricators/Breeze fabricators, and I don't believe I will be going back. I won't bash anyone, as I don't believe in that.... but I won't go there again. I drove an hour and a half each way because I wanted it to be done by the best. The custom bends in the tower legs and the welding itself looks really good, so I'll give credit where it's due! They have an amazing reputation, so that's why I went. They might be a little to busy, and possibly getting complacent. Just my thoughts.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

bigtallluke said:


> I just had some work done at Emerald coast fabricators/Breeze fabricators, and I don't believe I will be going back. I won't bash anyone, as I don't believe in that.... but I won't go there again. I drove an hour and a half each way because I wanted it to be done by the best. The custom bends in the tower legs and the welding itself looks really good, so I'll give credit where it's due! They have an amazing reputation, so that's why I went. They might be a little to busy, and possibly getting complacent. Just my thoughts.


I had a very similar experience a few months ago. I didn't post about it because I know they have such a strong reputation. The reason I went there. Ended up with work that was completed not as I requested and a nice burn in my gel coat on my deck about the size of a dime. I think there quality of work ethic may be going down the drain. Just my two cents. Wouldn't recommend them at all.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Was also way under quoted on my job and on delivery day my total was 250.00 more than quoted. I asked why and was told that the rigging in my t top was a birds nest. This is on a 2016 model boat with one anchor light and one spreader light.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear you guys had a bad experience, but thank you for passing the info to other prospective customers. I'm in the process of clearing up some extra cash and then I'll be calling a few more places for quotes. For anyone who is interested, I called Blue Coral and was quoted for an 8' x 6' fabric T-Top (wired for electronics and with mounting pads for accessories) with 6 rod holders for $3050 + tax. They have a month + wait list and don't offer a military discount. They charge $150/ft of extra length/width if you want it longer/wider.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Was also way under quoted on my job and on delivery day my total was 250.00 more than quoted. I asked why and was told that the rigging in my t top was a birds nest. This is on a 2016 model boat with one anchor light and one spreader light.


Wouldn't say $250 was way under quoted. A quote is just that, an estimated price. Sucks about the burn though, did they offer to fix it?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Wouldn't say $250 was way under quoted. A quote is just that, an estimated price. Sucks about the burn though, did they offer to fix it?


First off this was not a complete t top build. It was welding in plates and installing outrigger bases. So 250 was quite substantial from what I was quoted. Secondly the plates were not installed where I asked they be installed. Now they did knock off 100 bucks for that boo boo but once I got home I had to replace all hardware because they used no backing to the bolts what's so ever. Now in my eyes, these guys were the professionals that I hired and even I knew the failures that could come from the work that was done. I just hope the welds hold because I don't want to have to return to them for any further work. Now it was offered to be fixed but after the work ethic I received I wasn't about to carry it to them for a gel coat repair job.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Making it Right*

I can pick up boat, repair burn, move outriggers to where you want them at no charge.
That is who we are.
Mistakes happen and we stand 100 percent behind Everything we do.
Feel free to enjoy your boat this summer if you like. Wait until it too cold to use it later in the year and call me.
Once again, sorry for the problem.
Also this is the only contact from this customer I have had.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> I can pick up boat, repair burn, move outriggers to where you want them at no charge.
> That is who we are.
> Mistakes happen and we stand 100 percent behind Everything we do.
> Feel free to enjoy your boat this summer if you like. Wait until it too cold to use it later in the year and call me.
> ...


Now I'm not sure if this is Tim or David writing this but if it is Tim I discussed this with you to your face. You told me your son David had done the work and to get in his ass about it. Now I could take screenshots of my conversations with David and blast them on here so don't say as a business that this is the first you've heard of this. 
Now it is generous of you to offer to redo my t top and outrigger mounts because surely you'd have to cut out work you've done and replace canvas on the t top because the holes have been made. I considered asking for that in the beginning but because of the push back I was receiving from David I figured it was a waste of time. I will consider this when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Tim talking. I am not happy unless you are happy. 
Call me when your ready.


----------

